# T-shirt Design Inspiration: Printed T-shirt For Spring 2014



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Now that the sun has finally re-emerged after its winter hibernation its time to show off those printed t-shirts. As a nation we could be accused of being slightly premature to don the summer attire, basking in the local beer garden at the earliest sign of a gap in the clouds but after the winter we have had I think that we deserve to make the most of it while it is here. Acquiring a classic, farmers t-shirt tan should be a thing of national pride and the only way to achieve that red arm, white shoulder glory is by getting your arms out early, and at every subsequent opportunity.

However, there is no need to compromise your style whilst braving your lower arms to the March conditions and those t-shirts you were wearing last year are just not going to cut it. You need some new threads, and, luckily for you, we have some top-notch t-shirt design inspiration for you, right here, right now.

This collection of printed t-shirts and t-shirt design encompasses everything that a good spring montage should have without being overtly cliché. You will find no lambs, chicks or daffodils here, just good t-shirt design. After the St Patrick’s Day celebrations we need to freshen up and get rid of the cobwebs that remain from the winter. By that I don’t mean get the duster out, I mean get outside and enjoy the good weather while it lasts in your printed t-shirts:


----------



## Fletcher123 (Oct 26, 2020)

Amazing designs. But if you have more friendly designs then it would be better for customer experience


----------

